# REhydrate a Fan????



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I shot my first turkey last spring, and dried the fan using salt and cornmeal. I'm not very happy with the way it turned out. I pinned it, but apparently not very well because it looks a little lopsided or scrunched on one side.

I'm just curious if it would be completely stupid to try to REhydrate it, reset it, and dry it again. I had plans to do a little woodwork and make a wall hanger out of it; complete with the beard, spurs, the tag and shell I used, but right now, it would be better used for fly tying... Not the fate I'd prefer for my first bird!

KW


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

You could try this. You would need to take the tail completely apart and might need to wash and dry to reshape the feathers.

http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php/topic,149887.0.html


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks timbrhuntr,, I was going to recommend the very same post,,, I even know the guy that posted that tutorial. 

k9wernet,,if you have any questions after that link, let me know.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like a good afternoon project for a snowy sunday afternoon in December. I have a few dried grouse tails that I can experiment with first.

Since these tails have already been dried, should I try soaking them overnight before I take them apart?

KW


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

k9wernet said:


> Looks like a good afternoon project for a snowy sunday afternoon in December. I have a few dried grouse tails that I can experiment with first.
> 
> Since these tails have already been dried, should I try soaking them overnight before I take them apart?
> 
> KW


Soaking would make it easier to slice apart along the quills,, but it might take more then overnight to rehydrate the butt once dried. Add a touch of dish soap to the water to help cut the fat to rehydrate it.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

timbrhuntr said:


> You could try this. You would need to take the tail completely apart and might need to wash and dry to reshape the feathers.
> 
> http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php/topic,149887.0.html



Great link. Thanks! I just pulled my dried fan apart from '07, cleaned up the quills and started putting it back together. I'll post a picture once I find a suitable piece of wood to mount it on.


----------

